# Do you use conditioner??



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

When i give baths I just use shampoo for every part =)


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I always use conditioner. I treat my horses' manes and tails the same way I treat my own hair (actually, much better =P)
It keeps them nice and shiny, plus easier to brush


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

I use conditioner on mine. He doesn't have a thick mane and tail, so I don't want to rip out what little he already has! Plus, I think it looks cleaner and shinier.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I use conditioner, it makes the mane nice and shiny! It also makes my horses thick mane easier to comb.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I always shampoo and condition her tail, but if I am close to a show I don't shampoo or condition the mane because, like human hair, their hair stays better in the show braids if it's a bit dirty. In between baths I use a spray conditioner called Hair Moisturizer that really works. I use it all over her body and her mane and tail. It comes as a thick liquid and you mix it with water.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I use conditioner and anti frizz stuff, takes out tangles and smells good


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

If I shampoo a tail (which i honestly don't frequently) I do condition it. I never condition a mane and usually don't shampoo it before a show for the same reasons Irish Rider said. harder to braid. I did show a paint for a while that had a mostly white mane and i did shampoo that frequently but never conditioned it. and it was just fine!


----------



## vbrill (Jul 8, 2009)

I always condition when I bathe and when ever I brush his tail i use a leave in spray conditioner usually mane n tail


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I always condition thier manes and tails after shampooing and sometimes inbetween shampoos. I also use a product called Silk THerapy to aid in detangling the mane and tails. They're appys so every little bit helps in keeping what mane and tail they have.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I condition mane and tail; usually using Mane and Tail Conditioner; but I also like to use The Coat Handler, 16-1 conditioner, as a leave in.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't really have much say in this matter but the 2 times that Dobe has actually been bathed with shampoo, I did condition his mane and tail. It was so soft and wasn't nearly as stiff and fragile feeling afterward. I can only imagine what his would look like if I kept mane/tail bagged and washed/conditioned. Wow. I know that when I wash my hair, I can't stand not to have conditioner in it because it just feels dry and brittle if I don't condition.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

i usually just use infusium in Comanche's mane and tail. But if i have something important going on i'll put conditioner in then rinse it out then put infusium in it.


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, always. I have a different shampoo and conditioner for there mane and tails and then a different shampoo for there body. But I always shampoo and condition the mane and tail.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, most of the time. I use Mane & Tail for the conditioner. It really works well. Esp. before shows.  & adding some showsheen helps keep the tangles out!


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I use to always use conditioner, but now I use coconut oil after I shampoo the tail. It is an excellent condition, very cheap, and works better than normal conditioners.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

I use a leave in spray conditioner to help detangle the tails and smooth the manes.


----------



## Doc (Jun 12, 2009)

I never shampoo my horses, but I will spot shampoo for manure stains, etc. I rinse weekly in the summer, and not at all in the winter. Rinsing lifts the dirt and sweat off, but leaves the natural oils, which makes for healthier skin and hair. I do mix either Pantene Pro V conditioner or Infusium in a spray bottle at a ratio of 3-to-1 with water, and spray the mane and tail each time before grooming, allowing it to set and dry. I finger-comb manes and tails, and once a week I use a vent brush to be thorough. I never brush/comb manes or tails wet (increases breakage). Both of my horses look like they have mane and tail extensions, which they do not. If money is tight, I will use Suave conditioner with coconut, and cut it at the same ratio, but I get the best results with Pantene, and it is still by far cheaper then Mane-n-Tail, or Cowboy Magic. There is no build-up, since the horses are rinsed regularily.


----------

